# Mitch



## Mitch999 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm interested in buying a Sage Oracle - from what I can see it seems to have the right balance for me between good coffee, feeling like I'm doing it hands on but actually having no skills whatsoever to make decent coffee, and probably not too much patience! I'm just wondering what is a sensible price to expect to pay - John Lewis has it listed at £1699, online it's £1499 typically but Currys has it listed at £1300 but out of stock. I'd like to buy it sooner rather than later but I don't want to pay £000s over the odds jut to get it quickly and I think lockdown has pushed up prices on things like this. Just wondered what was a typical price earlier in the year. Thx


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

If you really do not have any skills or the patience to learn I think a bean to cup machine would suit you better. The oracle is not a zero effort/skill machine by any stretch of the imagination.

You will save some money too.

Check out the Melitta Caffeo Varianza

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2016/07/29/melitta-caffeo-varianza-csp/


----------



## Mitch999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks - I have done quite a bit of research and I recognise the Oracle isn't zero effort/skill - I'm happy to learn but probably not to the extent of fully manual - it looks to be in the sweet spot for me - casual hobbyist


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Mitch999 said:


> Thanks - I have done quite a bit of research and I recognise the Oracle isn't zero effort/skill - I'm happy to learn but probably not to the extent of fully manual - it looks to be in the sweet spot for me - casual hobbyist


 In all honest there is no less skill needed with the oracle than with a separate machine grinder.

I think it may tamp for you?! Can't remember. But that is the bit that is easiest to make consistent.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Personally I think the Oracle is the worst of all worlds and the one machine I would always avoid.

Don't take this next bit personally but...

1.It has a rubbish grinder. Sage machines can produce a great espresso but their grinders are pants. Basically they put a £100 grinder in a £1500 machine

2. It does the wrong things for you, dosing and tamping is potentially one of the most important steps. The machine does a rubbish job of both meaning you will be constantly undermined.

3. Steaming, autosteaming produces acceptible but not great microfoam. You will quickly want to perfect it for yourself but can't

4. In a couple of years just out of warranty it will break and sage will say there isn't a way of fixing it without special parts only they provide and you will be looking at at £500 bill for a sage specialist to do it.

Honestly honestly don't buy this machine.

If you want easy coffee save your money and go to a coffee shop. If you want a machine to learn on then get something like a Lelit Mara and Niche grinder. There is a reason that this combo is in most of the signatures on here!!!


----------



## JSR (Sep 10, 2019)

Wow, as an Oracle owner, that hurts!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JSR said:


> Wow, as an Oracle owner, that hurts!


The truth hurts sometimes hey....

But if you treat it as a kitchen appliance... (I.e: when it breaks, God knows what you can do, and God knows how much they will charge to fix it...) then it's all good I suppose.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It always hurts me every time someone buys a sage machine. Not because they are bad necessarily but because of the companies anti consumer right of repair practices. Each one that's sold simply reinforces their view and ensures they will never change.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> It always hurts me every time someone buys a sage machine. Not because they bad necessarily but because of the companies anti consumer right of repair practices. Each one that's sold simply reinforces their view and ensures they will never change.


 Unfortunately this is true! 
But how is this different from Delongi and others?


----------

